# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صورومواصفات هواوى اسيند دى 1 اكس ال Huawei Ascend D1 Quad XL

## mohamed73

أعلنت Huawei عن  تحفتها الفنية Ascend D1 quad XL وهو يختلف عن أخيه الأصغر Huawei Ascend  D1 quad في البطاريه فقط أما من ناحية المواصفات والتصميم لا فرق بينهما،  الجهاز هو تحفة فنية نسجها العملاق الصيني Huawei لما يقدمه الجهاز من  مواصفات خارقة من ناحية الهاردوير كذلك سفتوير الجهاز الذي يعتبر مميز جدا  بالإضافة إلى التصميم المبهر والبسيط للجهاز كان أحد أهم العوامل التي جعلت  الجهاز من أهم الهواتف لا أنسى أن الجهاز يأتي بسعر جدا خارق مقارنة  بالمواصفات الموجودة في هذه الجهاز، بتقول وش هالتمجيد؟! لا فالجهاز يستحق  كل هذا المديح!    * المواصفات:* 
 الأبعاد 129 في 64 بسماكة 10.9 ملم الوزن 150 جرام حجم الشاشه 4.5 أنش درجة  وضوح الشاشه هي 720 في 1280 بكثافة البيكسلات 326ppi نوع الشاشه IPS+ LCD  من صنع توشيبا وتعرض 16 مليون لون البطاريه 2600 ملي أمبير السعه الداخليه  8GB الذاكره الخارجيه حتى 32GB الكاميرا الخلفيه بدقة 8.0 ميجا بكسل بدرجة  وضوح 3264×2448 فلاش LED ثنائي الكاميرا الأماميه بدقة 1.3 ميجابيكسل تصوير  فيديو , بدقة 1080P وبسرعة 30 أطار بالثانيه وكذالك من الأمام بدقة 720p  البلوتوث 3.0 المعالج K3V2 من Huawei رباعي النواة بتردد 1.4GHz معالج  الرسوميات 16-core GPU الذاكره العشوائيه 1 جيجابايت منفذ microUSB v2.0  يدعم تقنية الـMHL تقنيات Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n GPS DLNA Wi-Fi hotspot  النظام Android 4.0.4    * التصميم:* 
 من أول مسكة للجهاز سوف تلاحظ أن شكل الجهاز كلاسيكي بحيث لا يوجد فيه  أي نوع من الغرابة أو أي انحناءات من الجانب بل أن الجهاز يحمل شكل عادي  وليس مختلفا عن سائر الأجهزة الموجودة حاليا، لكن عندما تمعن النظر قليلا  ستجد أن الجهاز مبهر من ناحية التصميم، قد يكون ذلك بسبب الألوان فغالبية  الجهاز باللون الأسود مع إضافة لمسات مكان السماعات وحول الكاميرا باللون  الأحمر أعطته تصميما مبهرا!    من الأمام توجد أزرار التحكم بالنظام وهي زر  القائمة وزر الخيارات وكذلك زر الرجوع حميعها تعلم باللمس وتحمل إضاءة  خلفية أثناء لمسها،          الشاشة من الامام حجمها 4.5 انش لكن حواف الشاشة جعلت  حجم الجهاز أصغر حتى من بعض الأجهزة التي تحمل شاشات بحجم 4.3 أو بنفس  الحجم، وهذا سيساعد على جعل الجهاز سهل الإستخدام ولن تعاني من مشاكل من  ناحية حجم الجهاز، بالنسبة للأبعاد فطول الجهاز 129mm وعرضه 64mm وهذا  مقارنة ببعض الأجهزة بنفس الحجم يعتبر شيئا ممتاز! سمك الجهاز 10.9mm صحيح  أنه يعتبر أكثر سمكا من بعض الأجهزة لكن لن تشعر بأي إزعاج في هذه الناحية،  وزن الجهاز 150g وهذا أيضا يعتبر شيءً لا بأس به على الأقل لن تكون  متضايقا إذا كنت قادم من جهاز خفيف الوزن.
عندما نتكلم عن الأزرار والمنافذ فمن اليمين سنجد أزرار خفض ورفع الصوت،          ومن الاعلى سنجد زر الطاقة لإيقاف الجهاز أو تشغيله أو إغلاق الشاشة  وعملها، بجانب زر الطاقة سنجد منفذ للسماعات الخارجية بحجم 3.5mm،              من الجهة  اليسرى سنجد منفذ للـmicro USB المميز هنا أنه يدعم تقنية الـMHL حتى  يمكنك من تشغيل توصيل الجهاز عبر سلك HDMI إلى شاشات العرض،       من الأسفل لا  يوجد أي شيء،    بعد أن ننتقل للخلف سنجد عدسة الكاميرا محاطة بإطار معدني  باللون الأحمر وأسفلها سنجد فتحة صغيرة لخفض الضوضاء من المفترض أنها تكون  قريبه من منفذ السمعات لكن لا علم مالحكمه من وضعها بالقرب من الكاميرا    في  الأسفل سنجد ارتفاع قليل عن سطح الجهاز(قريب من الموجود في الـGalaxy SII)  ويوجد أيضا في نفس مكان المرتفع السماعات الخاصة بالجهاز وهي كذلك باللون  الأحمر.    بالحديث عن الخامة التي صنعت منها الجهاز، من الأمام سنجد أن الجهاز  بالكامل مصنوع من الزجاج وحولها سنجد إطار من البلاستيك الذي يبرز قليلا عن  الشاشة ربما أقل من 1mm، من الخلف سنجد أن الغطاء مصنوع بالكامل من  البلاستيك لكن لا تقلق من هذه الناحية فنوع البلاستيك الذي صنع منه هذ  الجهاز ليس كتلك التي تطبع البصمات أو التي تكون لامعة عاكسة للإضائة  وسريعة الخدش، بل أن الجهاز صنع من البلاستيك المطفي لو أردنا تقريبه لنوع  من الاجهزة فالمثال الأقرب هو الـONE X لولا اختلاف قليل في الملمس.          التصميم بشكل عام جميل جدا ومن ناحيتي أراه مناسبا ولا يوجد فيه أي  مشكلة لولا أن البعض كان يتمنى شاشة أكبر خصوصا أننا مقبلين على أجهزة  القمة في عام 2013 وربما لن تقل حجم شاشاتها عن 5 انش وغيرها من الإحصائيات  أن الناس تفضل الشاشة الأكبر، لكن من ناحيتي لا أرى أن حجم 4.5 انش صغير  بل أنه مناسب ولن تكون منزعج منه في التصفح والألعاب، أما من باقي النواحي  لا عيب فيها رغم أنني كنت أتمنى أن يكون هنالك إبداع في شكل الجهاز أي أن  لا يكون شكله عاديا بل كنت أريد أن يحوي بعض الإبداع من ناحية الشكل.   * الشاشة:* 
 شاشة الجهاز حجمها 4.5 انش كما سبق ذكره، وهي من نوع LCD وتعمل بتقنية  الـIPS+ لا أنسى أن الشاشة صنعت من شركة توشيبا، دقة الشاشة (HD (1280×720،  تدعم حتى 16 مليون لون وكثافة البيكسلات التي في الشاشة هي 326ppi ،  والشاشة بالتأكيد تدعم تقنية اللمس المتعدد، من ناحية الدقة فالشاشة  أعتبرها خارقة بفضل أنها تدعم تقنية الـIPS وكذلك حجم الشاشة وكمية  البكسلات التي في الشاشة وكثافة البكسلات أيضا كل هذه العوامل جعلت من  الشاشة كدقة ممتازة لأبعد الحدود، كذلك أبعاد الرؤية تعتبر ممتازة بفضل  تقنية الـIPS، لكن عندما ننتقل في حديثنا عن الشاشة فنصل للتحدث عن الألوان  الموجودة في الشاشة، فهي للأسف الشديد أقل حيوية وباهته جدا مقارنة بشاشات  أخرى عندما قارنتها مع شاشات الـAmoled وكذلك شاشة الـONE X التي هي Super  IPS LCD2، عموما قد لا يلاحظ بهاته الألوان إلا بعد أن تضع جهازا بجانبها  لتقارن شاشتيهما، بشكل عام الشاشة ممتازة من ناحية الدقة وكذلك من ناحية  زوايا الرؤية فهي ممتازة لكن العيب الوحيد فيها هو بهاتة الألوان في  الشاشة.         * الكاميرا:* 
 كاميرا التي يحملها هذا الهاتف دقتها 8MP و درجة الوضوح فيها 3264×2448  وتحمل فلاش dual-LED، في البداية جودة الصور في الكاميرا جيدة جدا بل  ممتازة،    و أعجبني في العدسة أنها يمكنها التركيز على الأشياء  حتى القريبه منك والتي بعدها لا يقل 5cm عن عدسة الكاميرا وهذا يعتبر شيء  ممتاز بل خارق بالنسبة لهاتف محمول، نأتي الآن لتطبيق الكاميرا، برنامج  التصوير في الجهاز يحمل خصائص ممتازة، منها أنك تستطيع التصوير بتقنية  الـHDR وكذلك العرض البانورامي لكن للأسف أنه بامكانك تدوير الجهاز حتى 90  درجة عكس الموجود في نظام Android 4.2 والذي بامكانك من خلال برنامج  التوصوير في ذلك النظام حتى 360 درجة وبعض البرامج الموجودة في المتجر كذلك  تقوم بذلك أيضا، وكذلك من الخصائص الموجودة هي تصوير مجموعة صور خلال زمن  قصير عدد الصور التي يتم تصوير هذه الخاصية هي عشرة صور خلال ثانيتين فقط!  كذلك من الخصائص أيضا إمكانية وضع المؤثرات على الصور وأيضا إمكانية تعديل  الوجه إذا كنت تصور وجهك من خلال الكاميرا الأمامية أو تصور صديقك أو أخوك  من الكاميرا الخلفية عالعموم لتكن حذرا إذا كانت صورة صديقك مضحكه بسبب هذه  الخاصية، من الخصائص التي ابهرتني هو تنبيهك أثناء تصوير أي شخص وكان مغمض  العينين بعلامة على شكل عين تكون في ركن الشاشة، من ناحية أداء عدسة  الكاميرا بشكل عام فهي جيدة جدا لكنها لا تصل للأداء العالي في بعض الأجهزة  مثل الـGalaxy SIII ولكني أضمن لك أنها لن تكون سيئة، كذلك تطبيق الكاميرا  وما يحمل من خصائص جدا ممتازة.                 * الأداء :* 
 بالحديث عن أداء الجهاز فبالتأكيد سوف يكون محور حديثنا عن ما يدقمه  المعالج الخاص بالجهاز وكذلك الذاكرة العشوائية RAM الخاصة بالجهاز،  العملاق الصيني يعتمد على نفسه في صنع معالج الجهاز وبالطبع هذا أمر يعتبر  خطوة كبيرة وقفزة بالنسبة لشركة دخلت عالم الهواتف الذكية والسوق العالمي  مؤخرا ولم يمضي لها وقت طويل فهاهي تقدم لنا جهازا بمعالج رباعي النواة  بتردد 1.4GHz وكما ذكرت أنه من صنع شركة Huawei معمارية المعالج هي  Cortex-A9 من ARM والرام في الجهاز حجمه 1GB، بالنسبة لأداء الجهاز فهو  ممتاز بفضل المعالج الجبار الموجود في هذا الجهاز والذي جعله يطارق كبار  المعالجات التي صدرت هذه السنة كـTegra 3 وكذلك Exynos 4 فقد حقق الجهاز في  برنامج Antutu لنتائج البنشمارك حقق 14682 نقطة وهذا شيء قريب جدا من  الكبيرين الـGalaxy SIII وكذلك الـHTC ONE X، بالنسبة للجرافيكس فمعالج  الرسوميات في هذا الجهاز صحيح أنه يعتبر ممتاز لكن لن يصل للقوة في معالج  الرسوميات الموجود على الـTEGRA 3 فبالتأكيد NVIDIA هي الأبرز في صنع أقوى  معالجات الجرافيكس، بعد تجربة لعبة DEAD trigger على هذا الجهاز وقمت  بتفعيل أعلى جودة في اللعبة كان الاداء في البداية ممتاز لكن بعد مدة من  الزمن ستلاحظ القليل من التعليقات، مع التذكير أن هذه اللعبة لديها إصدار  خاص بمعالجات Tegra 3 لها مستوى من الجرافيكس أعلى من التي تكون لباقي  المعالجات، قمنا كذلك بتجربة لعبة Shadow Gun كان الأداء فيها ممتاز لم  ألاحظ فيها أي مشاكل أثناء اللعب، من ناحية الجرافيكس الجهاز ممتاز لولا  أنني كنت أتمنى أن يكون أفضل. * البطارية:* 
 للنتقل الآن إلى بطارية الجهاز بحكم أن البطارية هو الفرق الوحيد بينه  وبين الهاتف المحمول Huawei Ascend D1 quad لذلك قمنا بتسليط الضوء عليها،  قمنا بختباد الجهاز في البدايه وتشغيل كل ماكان من شأنه آن يسرف بشكل هائل  في البطارية، فقمنا برفع السطوع لأعلى درجه وكذلك قمت بتشغيل الألعاب التي  تستهلك بشكل هائل في البطاريه كلعبتي Dead trigger و كذلك Shadow gun وبعد  ساعة على هذا النحو استنزفت بطارية الجهاز حتى النصف، ثم انتلقلنا لنوع  ارحم بقليل، فبعد شحن الجهاز حتى ١٠٠٪ ووضع السطوع لأعلى درجه وقمنا  باستخدام الجهاز كاستخدام يومي كلعب بعض الألعاب وتشغيل الواي فاي طوال  الوقت وكذلك قمنا باستخدام الإنترنت القليل من الوقت عبر شبكات الجوال  فاستمر الجاز لمدة ٩ ساعات ونصف، وهذا بالطبع يختلف من شخص لآخر حسب  الإستخدام.                           * النظام:* 
 الجهاز يعمل بنظام Android 4.0.4 أو كما يسمى بالICS ويحمل واجهة الخاصه  بشركة Huawei مع إمكانية الرجوع لواجهة Google الموجوده في أجهزة الNexus،  للأسف أن الجهاز لم يصله تحديث الAndroid 4.1 ولم اسمع كلام من الشركة  الأم حول تحديث قادم، لكن نظام Android 4.0.4 ليس بذلك السوء، صحيح أنه  آكثر بطء من Android 4.1 لكن في الجهاز لم انزعج كثيرا إلا في حال انتلقلت  لواجهة Huawei  ستلاحظ بعض التعليقات في الواجهة وخاصه عندما تخرج من  برنامج فإنه سيستغرق ثانية أو ثانيتين حتى يقوم بتحميل الودجتس والتحكم  بالجهاز مرة أخرى كذلك عندما تنتقل بين صفحات الشاشة الرئيسية ستلاحظ بعض  التعليقات بسبب تأثيرات ال3D أثناء الإنتقال، عدى هذا لم الاحظ عيب في  الواجهة، من الميزات الموجودة في النظام هو إمكانية تغيير شكل الأيقونات  (Theme) سواء أكنت في واجهة Huawei أو واجهة Google، ويحمل الجهاز نوعان من  أشكال أيقونات غير شكل الأيقونات الأساسي الخاص بشركة Google، من المزايا  أيضا هو شاشة القفل الموجودة، لشاشة القفل في الجهاز نوعان غير الموجودة في  النظام بشكل أساسي، النوع الأول هو ذات التأثير ثنائي الأبعاد والآخر ذا  التإثير ثلاثي الأبعاد، وكل له خصائص مختلفه وشكل مختلف، ففي الأول يحمل  خصائص ممتازة مثل إمكانية الإنتقال من الساعة إلى برنامج الموسيقى أو أن  تضغط زر القائمة مرتين فيظهر لك أيقونتان احداهما للإنتقال للكاميرا والآخر  للإنتقال للمصباح، النوع الأخر من شاشة القفل هو الذي يحمل تأثيرات ثلاثية  الأبعاد وهو يحمل خصائص مختلفة عن اللأول كإمكانية الإنتقال من الساعة  للطقس ومن الطقس لمشغل الموسيقى شبيه بالموجود في النوع الأول مع إختلاف في  تأثير الإنتقال.
بشكل عام النظام مع إضافات الشركة على الواجهة متميز لولا أنني كنت أتمنى أن يكون آخر إصدارات الآندرويد أو على الأقل Android 4.1.                                                                           * الخاتمه:* 
 لا يغريك أن الشركة المصنعة للجهاز صينية فالجهاز لم الاحظ فيه أخطاء أو  سلبيات قد تغير رأيك في الجهاز(لولا السلبيات الصغيره كألوان الشاشة)،  فالجهاز يحمل عتاد قوي وسفتوير جذاب بالإضافه إلى سعر الجهاز ١٤٩٩ ريال المغري  مقارنة بمواصفات الجهاز، كل هذه العوامل تجعل من تجربتك للجهاز شيء لا يندم  عليه.

----------

